# Urban graffiti spots from around the world



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Graffiti is illegal in almost everywhere, but in most large cities, there are places where you can paint legally or illegal/hidden spots with a high concentration of graffiti. Some of these places are also where graffiti writers can meet others and also where they can hang out. Some of them still exist while some have been discontinued or demolished Here are example of such spots first starting with US cities.

*United States*

*New York*

5 Pointz (Queens)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Los Angeles*

Venice Pit


















Belmont Tunnel near Downtown :demolished:


















*San Francisco*

Psycho City (Downtown) :discontinued:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*United Kingdom*

*London*

Westbourne Park Pit









Fulham Unity









Tufnell Park









*Brighton*

Tarnerland









Black Rock


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne, Australia*

Melbourne is amazing when it comes to Graffiti/Urban street art! It definitely adds to the already amazing lane culture in Melbourne.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nimbinferal/3610833422/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wrenswood/4187986357/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nettsu/956592270/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/far-beyond-driven/2932389423/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanscottdavis/2257435925/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernando/3838492059/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernando/3838514681/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/razorgrass/2858449597/sizes/l/


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

omg so ugly. hno:


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Toronto

Queen West








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinsteele/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trebbble/
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/chan530/

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ocad123/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/indahaus/


Kensington Market

































http://www.flickr.com/photos/donnah/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/falco/


Keele


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/cpchen/


----------



## MikeVonJ (Oct 3, 2009)

*This thread is so damn interesting!*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*More European graffiti spots*

*Paris, France*

Canal de l’Ourcq



























*Berlin, Germany*

The Berlin Wall


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Basel, Switzerland*

Basel Line



















*Copenhagen, Denmark*

Sydhavnen Hall of Fame


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Turó de la Rovira


----------



## TwItCH (May 2, 2006)

that place in Melbourne looks bad ass, thx Dimethyltryptamine.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

WANCH said:


> *Berlin, Germany*
> 
> The Berlin Wall
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1067/1417571329_5f4003195f_b.jpg


You can't mention Berlin & graffiti without Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg...Berlin is easily the most painted city in the world, and FK its most painted borough/area.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Brazil*

*Sao Paulo*

Vila Madalena


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*The Far East*

*Yokohama, Japan*

Sakuragi-cho


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Hong Kong*

Mongkok Wall of Fame






Oil Street, North Point










*Shanghai, China*

Moganshan Lu


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Montreal

I'm not sure if there are any particular areas with a notably higher concentration of graffiti than others, but the whole city has a pretty large, high-quality collection...definitely North America's most painted city.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

i've heard that Barcelona has a good number of talented graffiti artists


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

monkeyronin said:


> Montreal
> 
> I'm not sure if there are any particular areas with a notably higher concentration of graffiti than others, but the whole city has a pretty large, high-quality collection...definitely North America's most painted city.


Awesome stuff!

But is Montreal really NA's most painted city? ive never been there before, but more than LA? NYC?


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> But is Montreal really NA's most painted city? ive never been there before, but more than LA? NYC?


Well there's of course no quantifiable way of measuring something like this, but in my subjective experience, the amount of graffiti in Montreal is somewhat higher than NYC, both of which are a good level above Toronto and Los Angeles...after which no other North American cities really have a significant collection (maybe San Francisco, mostly by virtue of its density).


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Awesome stuff!
> 
> But is Montreal really NA's most painted city? ive never been there before, but more than LA? NYC?


Did you really need to quote every.single.picture? hno:


----------

